
Ask HN: How did you land your first B2B customer? - tixocloud
As we&#x27;re going through our own pains of landing our first customers, I&#x27;m just wondering how did you land your first customer?<p>Was it a referral? An inbound lead? Ads? Outbound calls and emails?<p>Hoping to learn a thing or two. Thanks!
======
georgety
Would be good to know what sector it is. I would say almost every company I've
been involved in, first customer came from at first not getting anyone, ie
rejection. Finding out a reason, and solving the cause which prevented this
customer to commit is the key. Once you solve that, (ie solve a worry customer
might have, or lack of info/specs, or not knowing the cost, or being confused
about the product) the next attempt will lead to getting the customer. TLDR:
Pro actively push (ads,calls etc), make note of rejection, tweak, repeat.

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks. When identifying your initial early adopters, was it easier to go
after large establishments or smaller companies?

Right now, we're looking at potentially retailers and commercial real estate
brokerages as our target segments.

